# Habitation door seals.



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello All,

Can anyone recommend a supplier of rubber door seals?

It is for my 1994 LMC A class but I would bet that Hymers have the same one.

Alan


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

never used them but have a look at this website :-

http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Recommended by me :wink:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

second that, just send a sample in the post and they will match up


----------

